# do we need to be scared?



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

With everything that's going on around the globe,do we need to be scared ?scared of loosing our freedom ?our independence ?our way of life?safety? Scared of loosing everything? i think the bad times for the USA. are near and this time there's no bailout that can fix it.what your opinion?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Don't be scared, be prepared.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I believe there are threats to our way of life. If you fear them, use your fear as a tool to stay focused on what you must do to be in the best position you can be for you and yours. Let fear or uncertainty be your motivation to make the most of what may come.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If you are prepared in heart, mind, and soul then very little should scare you. If you are prepared to self sustain on your own without any assistance from anyone else and God's faith is secure in you - fear nothing.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> If you are prepared in heart, mind, and soul then very little should scare you. If you are prepared to self sustain on your own without any assistance from anyone else and God's faith is secure in you - fear nothing.


Problem is how many are really in that position?


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm nervous--a little--but I'm not sure times are any scarier than during the Cuban Missile Crisis, say, or WWII. Be prepared, but hope for the best.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Fear is not the enemy - what you do with that fear is what matters.

We all feel fear but some run from it which makes it stronger while others hold it and go on, a few conquer their fear and cherish it as something that tells you when it is time to act.

If you feel fear then it is time to act.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There's a lot of people around the world, and sadly a lot of people in this country that doesn't seem to have their thinking right. A lot of people in this country that want the government to have total control of our lives. 
There is also great many people who are still thinking right, love their country, their freedom, and aren't about to give it up to anyone. They aren't the ones you will see on tv, magazines or about anywhere else, they are the ones content on earning an honest living and enjoying their American dream.
It's always the loose squeaky wheels you'll hear the most, not the ones that are humming along working as they were designed. Yeah, the crazies will run around spouting how they are going to change this country into something else, but there is limit to what the sane people in this country will endure, and when that line is crossed, I fully believe the common people armed with common sense will rise up and put the crazies back in their place.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Fearing what you can't control is a waste of time. We're all going to die someday anyways, but living your life in fear of pain, loss or death is wasting the time you have here that you should be embracing and thankful for. Whatever happens, it was meant to happen and you need to accept change when it comes and roll with it, doing your best till it's your time to move on.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Let's cast another light on this...

What we fear is basically the unknown, the uncertainty, the hopeless feeling that things could quickly escalate to the point where we have no control over our fates.

We can remove these fears by prepping, which lets us know that, no matter what happens, we will have the tools, skills, and resources needed to make it through the darkness. There are several ways to go about it, but the best (at least to me) is moving along a path of greater self-reliance. By doing this, we can assure ourselves of maintaining at least some control over what happens to us.

Plant a few fruit trees, grow a garden, learn to can, buy or make a dehydrator, etc, etc, etc. If we do that, we can be prepared AND save money. This can translate to less overtime, more time spent in meaningful activities with friends and family, and generally a better way of life. If our quality of life improves, the only thing we give up is the fear.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

I fear the unknown number of people that will show up expecting me to help them survive. The part of that that i fear is will i have enough ammo to defend what will keep my family alive.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I live in Britain and haven't got a gun but do I look scared in this video (under my wargaming name of Poor Old Spike)?
Nah, notice the calm confident arrogant body language and unearthly swagger, play it fullscreen for maximum dramatic effect!
Doomsday? BRING IT ON..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Don't be scared, be prepared.


Yes, don't be scared, be prepared.

Besides, you've already lost most of those.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

My views my not be the most popular but I can live with that. I'll start out by saying I place my trust in God so I really have nothing to fear. It's funny, for years I've had these fear discussions with my and in the beginning should just could not believe that I really was not afraid of anything. After being married to me and watching how I live my she knows that when I said I dont fear anything I mean it.

Now that doesn't mean I'm going to stick my hand in a boiling pot of water because I'm not afraid of it. It means I'm not going to do it because like the results of doing something stupid.

IMO most people fear things they can not control, will not get or dont want to lose. My position is that God has total control so I don't need to worry about it. If God wants me to have something I'll have if not I wont. (that's the short version of that conversation).

Having said all that I'm human and there are things that I dont want to give up. There is a way of live that I want to live. So I do the things that I think give me the best chance of keeping what I have and getting what I want.

Does that mean I'll get my way...probably not in all cases, but I dont have to fear it. My job is to do the actions...the results I get by doing those actions is determined by God.

Fear can be a paralyzing force...faith on the other hand is liberating.

just my 2 cents


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

To me fear I can rationally prepare for, scared indicates the response will likely be irrational or at least reflexive. God is in control I try to prepare in accord with his plan not counter to his plan.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking at the accompanying ad she doesn't appear anxious but she doesn't appear rational.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A little fear is probably a good thing it keeps one cautious and on their toes, a lot of fear is bad because it cause one to over react or not react at all. Seems to me a little fear goes a long way and a lot of fear would only serve to shorten my life (stress) get me killed.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

You all make good points. Especially the one of fear can paralize you. So do as we all do. Prepare, believe in God taking care of us and pray that the future for our kids is not as bleak as it looks. God Bless us, everyone.

And Lucy Jim? You're cooler than James Bond....


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope for the best, prepare for the worst....

... it's just another day in paradise.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

every thing that government is doing, is to keep you safe. We have been doing these things slowly over an extended period of time so that you will become acclimated to the temperature as we turn up the flame. You will barely notice that your freedoms and liberties have been taken away until you are in a communist utopia.

Think Germany 1925 through 1930, Instead of doing it over a five year period we are doing it over a 20 year period.

The elderly who can see the difference will have expired.

The young will not know the difference.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

The only thing I am scared about would be to be still living in Hellifornia the day the country implodes! 
I have all the weapons, ammo, generators etc... that I need to survive in a SHTF scenario but I still live in a liberal state that would stop me from leaving with all of my stuff.
I have been trying to talk the wife into leaving this God forsaken state for 20 years, although she is completely with me on the need to prepare she just cant leave the children behind and they have good jobs so wont leave. 

My next thing I guess is to find and secure some property somewhere that I can move my stuff too that is not too far from the kids so we can just use it as a BOL... I would rather move to Idaho, Montana or upper Utah and just get away from all of this mess of a state.

Other then that I fear nothing as God is in charge of everything else...


Doc


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can you move out of state, but be close enough for the kids to come running?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

We are right on the coast in Ventura so there is no where to move that would be close.... the nearest I want to move would be to the Idaho, northern Utah area. I guess I may have to find a place and a way to get there just in case...


Doc


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If you are scared call a policeman.

As things stand we have already lost justice. Without justice there is no freedom.

I think economic collapse is over stated. We will go to uncontrolled violence first.


----------



## Paltik (Jul 27, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> There is also great many people who are still thinking right, love their country, their freedom, and aren't about to give it up to anyone. They aren't the ones you will see on tv, magazines or about anywhere else, they are the ones content on earning an honest living and enjoying their American dream.
> It's always the loose squeaky wheels you'll hear the most, not the ones that are humming along working as they were designed. Yeah, the crazies will run around spouting how they are going to change this country into something else, but there is limit to what the sane people in this country will endure, and when that line is crossed, I fully believe the common people armed with common sense will rise up and put the crazies back in their place.


I wish this were true. Sadly, I believe any meaningful lines have already been crossed. Our Bill of Rights is toothless. Most Americans make a little ruckus with each infringement, yet quickly adapt to the new normal.

On the other hand, I travel quite a bit and still haven't seen anyplace better for the average person to live than right here in the USA. I also believe that there is more racial equality in the US now than in what many consider "the good old days;" it's good to put things in perspective sometimes.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't fear the change. There are more people than government officials. In my area we know our woods like the back of our hands. The only thing that worries me is my kids future.


----------



## Prep4Worst (Aug 24, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Yes, don't be scared, be prepared.
> 
> Besides, you've already lost most of those.


This was my first thought when reading the OP.


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

My next thing I guess is to find and secure some property somewhere that I can move my stuff too that is not too far from the kids so we can just use it as a BOL... I would rather move to Idaho, Montana or upper Utah and just get away from all of this mess of a state.

Other then that I fear nothing as God is in charge of everything else...Doc Holliday

Doc, 
you must be some where near Bezerkley! this state is just getting ridiculous. I am in the same area and want to move to FA
but I would rather go to a warmer climate that Idaho, Montana or upper Utah ( ask about their heating bills~!)
I am thinking somewhere on the ******* riviera. I know a lot of people who moved to Arizona and didn't give a thought to what 
utilities would cost to cool in the summer.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Self reliance is important. I think that is what folks are talking about when they say, "don't be scared, prepare". No question you can have some peace of mind if you do a little work to get ready.

Beyond self reliance you need a community. I am not talking about a neighborhood, or an apartment complex, or a bunch of condoes. I am talking about a network of people who are linked together in relationship. In crises, a community bands together to protect and support its members. Someone down the street is sick, you pick their kids of from school. The guy across from you broke his mower, cut his grass for him. A lady down the street loses his elderly mother, baby sit the kids so they can make funeral arrangements. 

If you wouldn't do this for your community you have two choices: 1) Move and keep moving until you find a community where you would do this stuff 2) Look in the mirror and think about what you need to do differently instead of worrying about what a jerk your neighbor is. Someday, he may be all you've got. 

The lone wolves will just get eaten. Survivors will be the ones who are less prepared, but more in community.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

As always, I advocate researching areas where pioneer settlers were able to survive. If they could not make it, we have not a snowball's chance in hell... Their everyday life was akin to most of our ideal prep conditions and moving to new territory challenged them with only the most hardy and tenacious even making it a few years or decades. 

In other words, there is a reason that some of the wild areas of the north and desert south remained relatively unpopulated until technology hit the scene.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> The lone wolves will just get eaten. Survivors will be the ones who are less prepared, but more in community..


On the other hand a lone wolf can easily grow, shoot and trap enough food to get fat on, but a community are a helluva lot of mouths to feed..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A lone wolf is also easily defeated by a pack of smaller wolves.


----------



## Ghetty.Green (Aug 28, 2013)

I've had this thought on my mind for the past few weeks. It's almost as if I can feel fear in the air more than ever. 

I had to sign up for this forum to join you beautiful people. I appreciate the sense of calmness and understanding that you all give out.
I have friends back in kentucky who are preparing with farms, canning, hunting etc.

Thank you all for being part of this community.

Fear can paralyze you and become very harmful to the physical body as well as the mental aspect of it. I've experienced the physical benefits and it's capable of making you miserable.

Accept that we are all super advanced monkeys flying through the universe on a rock with beautiful plants, animals, water and people! Have a great night and thanks for allowing me into the community.

Time to buy a dehydrator!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I understand a pack of wolves taking down a lone wolf, why smaller wolves? are they meaner than regular sized wolves?

If you want to be scared and reassured at the same time I'd suggest reading A Failure of Civility. Scared because they don't mince their words about what happens when Civility fails, reassuring in the sense that they bring out some very good community based ideas about how to deal with it.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I think little wolves are essentially regular joe while big wolves are people with hardcore skills in the survival/security category. I would just say though that the only real wolves left are all working for the govt if they stop protecting you your protectors will quickly become predators. The taliban called the army boogie men because we used to come unheard in the night and take them. This is what makes me want to stay mobile for a long time or hitch up with a large community.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> A lone wolf is also easily defeated by a pack of smaller wolves.


As a - ahem- trophy winning tactical PC wargame champion my weapon of choice is a sniper rifle so I can be a lone wolf and pick off a mob one by one at long range without them even seeing me..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

And that photoshopped picture is as close as you are likely to get to a Barrett in England.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

You should be concerned. Fear is an emotional reaction not based on thought, but on emotion. Overcoming fear and reacting to the situation is spite of your fear is courage. Fear just lets you know there is a threat. Then you decide to be predator or prey.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> And that photoshopped picture is as close as you are likely to get to a Barrett in England.


Photoshopped? Wrong mate, it's a straight un-tampered screenshot from the game "Armed Assault", here are some more that show how PC wargames can give us great mapreading, navigation and tactical awareness skills, and allow us to try out a huge variety of weaponry..




























http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/1203-pc-wargames-navigation-training-tools.html


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ghetty.Green said:


> I've had this thought on my mind for the past few weeks. It's almost as if I can feel fear in the air more than ever.
> 
> I had to sign up for this forum to join you beautiful people. I appreciate the sense of calmness and understanding that you all give out.
> I have friends back in kentucky who are preparing with farms, canning, hunting etc.
> ...


Just got my dehydrator in yesterday!


----------



## cxt1890 (Aug 31, 2013)

I do fear something will happen soon, just not sure what...Either way I started pepping and found some awesome gear on a site ( www.survivorsworld.com ).


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a subtle difference between being aware and being scared. I am aware of a great many things that are going against us as a minority in this country but I am not scared - not yet. I am aware and have plans to meet those things that I am aware of but the plans have the ability to be changed to fit things that might change as life continues.

As long as you don't let things surprise you then you will be aware without that fear. Just remember that what comes tomorrow may be different than anything you have experienced or even prepared for. Be flexible and resilient.


----------

